# Gut Loading Mealworms?



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

When I used to buy meal worms I store them in a 4"x8" clear container filled with oatmeal like the lfs.
When I would throw carrots hikari sticks and potato skins in there they wouldnt touch them.
Is it because they would just eat the oatmeal?
What should the temp be for the worms? they just would sit there very still till I'd poke them thinking that they were dead.

How do you guys do it?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

****** said:


> When I used to buy meal worms I store them in a 4"x8" clear container filled with oatmeal like the lfs.
> When I would throw carrots hikari sticks and potato skins in there they wouldnt touch them.
> Is it because they would just eat the oatmeal?
> What should the temp be for the worms? they just would sit there very still till I'd poke them thinking that they were dead.
> ...


 My meal worms always devour carrots. They will eat oatmeal, but i feed them a mix of: oatmeal, powdered milk, fish flakes, corn starch and a bunch of other things.You should be able to find a bunch of recipies online easily. Room temp should be fine for heat. If your trying to breed them you may want to put them somewhere a bit warmer, but if not its fine if its abit cold as it will slow down their metabolism. They can suvive for a while in a fridge so they should be fine. If its colder where they are this could be why they dont eat the other food. After a while the oatmead should turn to a powder then you know they are eating it. If they are soo cold now they are dormant they wont be eating, but i dont think they would be dormant in the middle of the summer anless their in a cold basement with the ac cranked up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

My meal worms were pigs. I always kept chunks of fresh potatos in there for moisture. Plus I fed them celery, crushed hikari pellets (made it into a powder), any vegetable really. Mine rarely touched the oatmeal, they did like powdered bran though. Feefa they should be pretty active, are you placing any water source in there such as potatos?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Last time I had some I tried potato, carrots and hikari food sticks.

I think that they were dormant sean because the never moved and even the oatmeal was intact, no powder.

I'm going to hit the lfs today and grab a few dozen and see what happens this time.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ya if they are too cold they go dormant. Try placing them in the sun or somewhere a bit warmer. If you arnt trying to breed or grow them you can put just the worms (no substrate) in a fridge for a couple weeks and they are fine.

My worms and beetles from my colony are always moving and climbing on eggcarton pieces


----------

